# Feldgrind Grind Setting Changing During Grinding



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I am having an issue with my feldgrind. The grind setting is slipping and becoming coarser during grinding.

I have read through the advice here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications

I have tried the following:



I have disassembled the feldgrind to check that both o-rings are present.


I retightened the nut at the base.


I followed the procedure to reallign the burrs.


Unfortunately the setting is still slipping.

Has anyone encountered this problem and if so do you know how it could be resolved?

It is a shame, I love the grinder!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't encountered this - sorry if it's a daft question but just trying to get my head around it - how do you know it's becoming coarser during grinding? What is it that makes you aware of it.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

The numeric dial on the feldgrind that states the grind setting moves during grinding and the coffee ground becomes coarser in line with this.


----------

